# Vertical rebar in footer



## stevekem (Aug 15, 2012)

Just finished laying the forms for our stepped footer today and am going to get the footer rebar put in tomorrow morning.

1) Is vertical rebar generally required for footer inspection (before pour)?

2) Does the vertical rebar need to run completely to top block or just to grade?

3) How many feet should it be spaced apart?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

the rebar is horizontal in a foundation,,, 4' o/c # 5 bar in block for bsmt walls,,, i'd put in tie bars in a stepp'd footer.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

In a "stepped footing", the rebar is intended to provide structural continuity up/down and across a section. Usually, bends and lapping distance between vetical steel are required. This is because it is necessary to distribute the loads as the elevation and loads change depending on the situation.

Inspection requirements depend on the local requirements, so the local inspection office should be contacted, since different jurisdictions are allowed to enforce them.

Are you sure the rebars are not just dowels to connect to higher parts of a wall to be built later? (either block or concrete).

Dick


----------



## stevekem (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, I was referring the vertical rebar sticking out of footer for the block wall to go over. Is this generally required to be in place for footer inspections?

Regarding the stepped footer, I have 1 step that goes down 24" exactly to lower footer. I was going to have 2 runs of horiziontal rebar throughout footer and tie into the 2 runs of vertical rebar in "step" using rebar tie wire. Would this be ok or do I have to bend the rebar at 90 degrees to follow "step" down into lower footer?




concretemasonry said:


> In a "stepped footing", the rebar is intended to provide structural continuity up/down and across a section. Usually, bends and lapping distance between vetical steel are required. This is because it is necessary to distribute the loads as the elevation and loads change depending on the situation.
> 
> Inspection requirements depend on the local requirements, so the local inspection office should be contacted, since different jurisdictions are allowed to enforce them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, bend them. And it isn't exactly a full 90° / 90° bend... just as the drop-off should not be sheer 90° turns. The top part should be dug back to create a 45° slope down into the lower portion, and the rebar bent to match the angle.

9 times out of 10, the AHJ is going to want to see the vertical dowels in place before passing the footer. And in some areas, the code calls for specific placement. (exact measurements)


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

stevekem said:


> Just finished laying the forms for our stepped footer today and am going to get the footer rebar put in tomorrow morning.
> 
> 1) Is vertical rebar generally required for footer inspection (before pour)?
> 
> ...



Depends on a number of factors. The same code that's requiring you to install vertical rebar should give you the specifics on size, spacing, etc...


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Willie T said:


> Yes, bend them. And it isn't exactly a full 90° / 90° bend... just as the drop-off should not be sheer 90° turns. The top part should be dug back to create a 45° slope down into the lower portion, and the rebar bent to match the angle.


What Willie said.................:thumbsup:


----------

